# Picking an Army



## SpartanArmy (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello, people, after a couple of hours taking a look at the army books, and looking for information on internet it seems I can't deciede on wich army to play.
BTW this post is amazing and helped me a ton: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=93657

I played Warhammer fantasy when I was young, I used DE mainly for aesthetics, but since I'm going to play again I want to chose an army only based on playstyle.

I want several things in my army:
-I don't care about defense, in fact, I find it pretty boring.
-I don't care about ranged, but I find it a bit boring since you don't kill that fast using it.
-I like magic since a good result can yield devastating consequences under the righ circumstances.
-I like to be on the offense, using mele or magic or whatever, but I want to attack constantly.
-I want an army that isn't used by many people.
-If the army is fast, better, but is not a requirement.

The way I see it these armies could fit me:
-WoC
-DoC
-DE
-HE
-VC
-SK
But I need some advice from anyone who knows the gamre better than me (that is easy though).
Thanks in advance for your time


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd say ogres, they are tough and they hit like a ton of bricks. I don't currently remember where my army book is so I can't give examples.


----------



## SpartanArmy (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh **** I though this message was't published and I made another thread TT
Sorry guys....


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

SpartanArmy said:


> I want several things in my army:
> -I don't care about defense, in fact, I find it pretty boring.
> -I don't care about ranged, but I find it a bit boring since you don't kill that fast using it.
> -I like magic since a good result can yield devastating consequences under the righ circumstances.
> ...


Everything youve mentioned in this screams WOC with a Slanesshi Theme.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

SpartanArmy said:


> Oh **** I though this message was't published and I made another thread TT
> Sorry guys....



Merged.

If you accidentally double thread, you can use the Report Button in the top right of the thread to let a Mod know, so we can sort it.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

How about an oddball choice, Bretonnians.

Lots of Heavy Cavalry, ignore peasants. Line up, figure out a multicharge hope to break the enemy unit on a charge, repeat


----------

